# More Psalms from Scotland



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are some metrical Psalms from an RPCS congregation in Scotland.
YouTube - Psalm 130 Acapella - Scottish Metrical Version
YouTube - Psalm 63 Acapella - Scottish Metrical Version
YouTube - Psalm 100A - Acapella Psalm Singing

More are available at You Tube.


----------



## jogri17 (Jan 27, 2011)

They still sing psalms in Scotland? That's so 20th century...


----------



## Moireach (Jan 28, 2011)

Psalms should be sung by every Christian in the world. No exceptions.


----------

